# the pet thread



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Lets dedicate a thread to the special animals in our lives.
Dogs, cats, rabbits, mice, hamster, whatever you own post any stories or pictures.

I'll start.

Here is me and my dog, Molly. The picture was taken a few years ago.








We have recently been on holiday in Florida so we left Molly with one of my mum's friends called Angela who lives with her husband, John (They adore Molly and love having her). Anyway, while we were away my Angela's dad died and last time we were away we left them with the same people and John had a heart-attack leading. But they despite that think she is a good thing and actually saved John's life as they say that if Molly hadn't been there he would have gone out running and had a heart-attack in the woods where no one would have found him.

She is very good and will let you take a bone out of her mouth without bating an eyelid. But, she is sometimes a bit stupid. A little while ago we sprayed her with the hose and washed her in the garden. Afterwards she got a bit excitable and started to run round the garden but was stopped in her tracks by a swing-bench which she promptly crashed into. 

She seems to think she owns the field out the back of our house so if she hears or sees a dog on it she will bark. She is lovely to humans but is a bit unsociable towards other dogs.

Other stories:

On a snowy day she ran into my dads legs while we were walking up a hill and knocked him clean off his feat and he slid down the hill. 
Ones we went out very briefly onto the field behind our house and left Molly in the garden and as we turned around we saw a little head appear above the gate and then disappear as she jumped up to see where we were going. 
She is quite shy and scared of the neighbours cat and s it walked along the garden wall she would want until it had passed and would run up to the wall barking at it as if to say "I'm brave!" "I'm brave!". 

Looking forward to any of your stories.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

There should already be a thread like this, but never mind. Our Jazz (11+ by now):


Jazz in Paris by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Our mutt - same name as me. (Taggart)















As he started and now aged 16.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Can I be a party-pooper? My daughter has a lovely little rabbit (a white Dutch dwarf or something like that, what do I care the right terminology is, hey?) which, though thoroughly adorable, is causing me grief (cleaning, feeding, occasional visits to the vet and so on ...). Anyway, yesterday we were in a fine restaurant in the Black Forest (that's in Germany, folks!) and on the day's 'specials' was pan-fried wild hare. I ordered that, no worries, and delicious it was. My daughter looked on, aghast, poor thing.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> Can I be a party-pooper?


*Can* you be, TH? Why yes!

*May* you be? Absolutely not!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Ah, the modal inflection between "can" and "may" always shows how much class I lack. Might I say?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a cat called "grey"... you can guess why


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I tend to be a cat person. My wife on the other hand is a dog person specifically of the beagle persuasion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Toffee (cat, 14 years) and Jenny (11 years)
View attachment 23169
View attachment 23170


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

The cat is the pet. The lizards just hang out on the window screens sometimes.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> There should already be a thread like this, but never mind.


http://www.talkclassical.com/24326-tell-us-about-your.html


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Our German Shepherd/Shar-pei mix of 16 years, Guinevere, passed away suddenly this April...



We adopted two puppies since then from the local pounds: Pepper, a German Shepherd/Hound mix:



... and Raphael, a German Shepherd/Jack Russell Terrier mix:



Its lucky they are both so cute, because they certainly know how to test our patience.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

The cat that allows me to live in her house and serve her:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

Athena at age 6 weeks and 2 years old:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

We have pet squirrels! No, they don't live in the house, and we don't touch them. But they're the perfect pet because they take care of themselves while we have all the fun of watching their antics on the deck, and give them peanuts when they beg. Soooo cute! Probably 5-6 living in our backyard, some braver than others. Always chasing each other, sometimes wrestling for fun (not fighting), lounging/sleeping all over the deck, yawning/stretching, sometimes being naughty and knocking our water-can over, chewing things, digging in our flower pots. In general, just being squirrels and doing squirrelly things.

<3


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

just came across these videos yesterday and I thought they were hilarious:


----------

